# Meal Photos - Your favorites



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought it would be fun to start a thread of photos that you've taken of your own meals or even just photos of meals you love that you've found on the net.

This thread is one that will make you hungry!

My absolute favorite meal is Meatloaf and gravy. Mashed taters are a must with it and broccoli and carrots is one of my favorite veggies.

After this type of meal, I *never* have room for desert.

All meals in this thread must have one photo of the meal shown. That's what the thread is all about!


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 3, 2011)

Pea, Bacon and Lemon Risotto


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 3, 2011)

Tofu Laksa.


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 3, 2011)

Blue Cheese, Pear and Walnut Pasta.


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 3, 2011)

Chinese Plum Chicken Noodles


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2011)

I will post pictures of dishes I have prepared and photographed.

Strawberry Shortcake







Mac Salad with tomato rose garnish






Mocha Brownie






Wonton Soup






Fish Dinner






Sweet and Sour Chicken











Sausage and homemade meatballs and beef braciole


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2011)

Sausage Bread












Flank steak on stove-top cast iron grill pan
 





Yorkshire Pudding






Cranberry tangerine nut bread






Cheesecake 







Slice with cherry topping


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2011)

Sesame chicken, jasmine rice and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 3, 2011)

Timothy, I was hoping MsM would show up.  She cooks and posts some of the most beautiful food pictures I've ever seen.  If you want a daily dose of pictures from lots of people, make it a point to check out the dinner thread that's here at DC every day..


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Timothy, I was hoping MsM would show up. She cooks and posts some of the most beautiful food pictures I've ever seen. If you want a daily dose of pictures from lots of people, make it a point to check out the dinner thread that's here at DC every day..


 
WOW!! I'm blushing. Thank you Kayelle


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Timothy, I was hoping MsM would show up. She cooks and posts some of the most beautiful food pictures I've ever seen. If you want a daily dose of pictures from lots of people, make it a point to check out the dinner thread that's here at DC every day..


 

Oh my, I didn't mean to infringe on what exists in another thread already. This one can be meal photos of things you just want to try, so perhaps the two threads can co-exist without the lessening of either.

MsM has cooked some fantastic meals. OMG, her photos have done exactly what I intended with this thread; made me want to make them and they made me hungry!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Oh my, I didn't mean to infringe on what exists in another thread already. This one can be meal photos of things you just want to try, so perhaps the two threads can co-exist without the lessening of either.
> 
> MsM has cooked some fantastic meals. OMG, her photos have done exactly what I intended with this thread; made me want to make them and they made me hungry!


 Thank you Timothy


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 3, 2011)

> Oh my, I didn't mean to infringe on what exists in another thread  already. This one can be meal photos of things you just want to try, so  perhaps the two threads can co-exist without the lessening of either.



No problem at all, Timothy!!  Nobody would ever complain about too many food pictures. 

I just wanted to direct you to more.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> No problem at all, Timothy!! Nobody would ever complain about too many food pictures.
> 
> I just wanted to direct you to more.


 
I'm afraid I'm not very original in the meals I make. Creativity has never been my strong suit. I can, however, copy anything. I'm very good at following recipes to the letter! MsM's photos have given me dozens of ideas! 



msmofet said:


> Thank you Timothy


You're very welcome! The pleasure and the hunger is mine! That loud rumbling noise you hear is my stomach growling!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2011)

This one has ruined me! I am now going to go climb inside my refrigerator and come out only when it is completely empty....


This is the way to eat sushi:


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2011)

The closest you will get me to sushi is clams on the 1/2 shell (pass the lemon and hot sauce ..... slurp) and Nova Lox.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I'm afraid I'm not very original in the meals I make. Creativity has never been my strong suit. I can, however, copy anything. I'm very good at following recipes to the letter! MsM's photos have given me dozens of ideas!
> 
> You're very welcome! The pleasure and the hunger is mine! That loud rumbling noise you hear is my stomach growling!


 I have posted some recipes. If you see something you like ask and if I don't have a recipe for it I will work one up for you. No problem (it may take a bit but remind me LOL)


----------



## pacanis (Aug 3, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Timothy, I was hoping MsM would show up. She cooks and posts some of the most beautiful food pictures I've ever seen. If you want a daily dose of pictures from lots of people, make it a point to check out the dinner thread that's here at DC every day..


 
I agree. It always amazes me the pictures posted in that thread with nary a comment  I guess a picture is _not_ worth a thousand words


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I have posted some recipes. If you see something you like ask and if I don't have a recipe for it I will work one up for you. No problem (it may take a bit but remind me LOL)


 
I certainly will! Thank you!



msmofet said:


> The closest you will get me to sushi is clams on the 1/2 shell (pass the lemon and hot sauce ..... slurp) and Nova Lox.


 
I like almost everything. I've only found a handful of things that I didn't care for. Have you ever tried any sushi? For years, I turned away from it because of it being so different. When I finally tried it, I fell in love with it! It was a million miles from what I expected.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I certainly will! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I like almost everything. I've only found a handful of things that I didn't care for. Have you ever tried any sushi? For years, I turned away from it because of it being so different. When I finally tried it, I fell in love with it! It was a million miles from what I expected.


 I am *NOT* a big seafood/fish person. So I don't think I will be getting any closer. Sorry


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

i mostly have pics of things while they're still cooking, or are right off the grill. not many money shots on the plate. 

a couple for timothy, to start:

sushi deluxe platter






made here






some turkey meatballs and pastas













chicken parm and shells






one of dw's healthy dinners. broiled salmon, steamed stringbeans, nuked sweet potato






mama's fried chicken








more pics later.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't download pics from the net either with this darn Firewall lol! Will I ever figure this out Timothy?!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 4, 2011)

I love food porno


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 4, 2011)

Dems big turkey balls Tom


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I am *NOT* a big seafood/fish person. So I don't think I will be getting any closer. Sorry


 
Ha! Hey, if we all loved the same foods, it would be boring! 

With food like what you cook, you don't need sushi!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I can't download pics from the net either with this darn Firewall lol! Will I ever figure this out Timothy?!


 
We'll get it sorted out. I'll PM you when I wake up in the morning.

I'm betting I already know what it is.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 4, 2011)

Timothy said:


> We'll get it sorted out. I'll PM you when I wake up in the morning.
> 
> I'm betting I already know what it is.



So do I  I'm an undercover blonde, problem found!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ...for timothy, to start:
> 
> sushi deluxe platter


 
THAT'S all you needed to say! 10 outta 10! You win! Ha! 
Looks like my kind of meal!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks timothy. i knew you'd like that. the pics of the godzilla roll, spider roll, and salmon skin temaki didn't turn out that good, but that's my usual order.

dw eats the fancy maki and a salad, and my boy and i each get a salmon skin temaki. then he gets teryaki.


you know bolas, now that you say that i looked back and realized that you can tell that my wife made the meatballs in the first pic (smaller hands), and i made the ones in the second. 
i learned to make my meatballs from grandmothers of italian american friends, and they taught me that they should be almost baseball sized so they stay tender no matter how short or long they're cooked.

and the old gals had big, brick layer hands so who was i to argue. 

AND they are ALWAYS browned in olive oil first. never added to the sauce raw.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> So do I  I'm an undercover blonde, problem found!


 
Wonderful!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 4, 2011)

I have broken bread all over the world, I have eaten fantastic meals in homes and restaurants with some very interesting people.
These pics you may have seen before are from our visit to my wifes family, she had not visited in 30 yrs, my Serbian M in Law and Croatian F in Law had arrived 1 hour before, they traveled from Split by the night train.
I am proud to call these people my family, they have nothing but want to give you everything wrapped up in love. I was and still am overwhelmed by their family spirit, the five houses contained 4 generations, the respect they have for the elderly is was inspiring, this was the first sitting.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 4, 2011)

Tom mate my Ma in law has those hands, she is known by the name Baba Vulka (mother wolf) her word is final,  she makes the best Sarma


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

bolas, your description and pics make me want to be part of your family.

btw, who's the guy in the baseball cap on the right?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you Tom and you would be welcome, the guy in the bbhat is my bald brother in Law, my father in law Tommo is sitting next to my wife.
Tommo is a retired Submarine officer and a very fearless man, at the height of the war between Serbia and Croatia because they could not communicate with the family in the picture, Tommo just left Split (where they had fled to after the Serb tanks shelled and captured Drnis) and made his way to visit them, if he had been caught in Serbia he would have suffered a fate worse than death.
He made it home after 10 days, he had told Zagorka he was going to buy a paper


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow. Do you eat all that sushi in one sitting, Tom? That looks like a lot of food!
I just heard of a sushi/sashimi place opening up about 40 minutes from me. I wonder if they have take out, so I could put some on ice and take it home... hmmm...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> thanks timothy. i knew you'd like that. the pics of the godzilla roll, *spider roll*,


 Umm, there's not actually spiders in that right? /hope If so, please just lie and say that there's not.

Also, I have a question about the sushi in the pic you posted. What is  the butterfly pupa looking thing that's covered in sesame seeds? And  what are the bright pink things that kinda look like someone's tongue? 

I  still haven't tried sushi yet. One of the local restaurants makes it  but I'm such a flippin' chicken sometimes. Although I've tried nori. I  don't really get it. It reminds me of fish slime flavored construction  paper. Eventually I'm going to have to climb out of my chicken suit I suppose.  Everything else you posted looks really yummy though. 

@ Bolas, dude! I love how happy everyone looks in that photo! They look like a fun and loving crew. 

@ MsMofit, you're pics are gorgeous! Love them. You really know how to set up a plate.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

Bolas, it makes me feel so good to see a large family that is so tight together and loving as a family! I can see the joy in each of their faces.

Your food is always so wonderful looking! The magazines use tricks to make thier food look good. You do it with real food and no tricks other than those that make up your vast culinary knowledge. 

Thanks for your posts!

pacanis, depending on the person, the quantity of sushi eaten depends on appetite, but as a 204 pound man, when very hungry, I eat about 20 pieces of sushi in a sitting. Small rolls are usually 6 bites and large rolls maybe 8 bites. Most other pieces are very large bites.

Sushi is made to be consumed in one big bite! The ingredients are balanced to produce a blend of flavors that are very precise and must all be in your mouth at once to enjoy the intended outcome!

P.A. G., Nori is meant to compliment other ingredients. Eating it plain is like eating plain mustard. It might be the best mustard in the world, but with nothing but mustard in your mouth, it would be a bit overwhelming and not do what it is intended to do. The same is with nori.

When you first try sushi, you might want to try; California roll, spicy tuna roll, tuna nigiri and salmon nigiri. They are the best for new sushi eaters to try. After you become more accustomed to sushi, then branch out and try new things that are more adventuristic! Good luck to you!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2011)

Good sushi info, Timothy.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you pag.



purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Umm, there's not actually spiders in that right? /hope If so, please just lie and say that there's not.
> 
> Also, I have a question about the sushi in the pic you posted. What is the butterfly pupa looking thing that's covered in sesame seeds? And what are the bright pink things that kinda look like someone's tongue?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 4, 2011)

MsMofet, if any 6 of your dishes were put in front of me I would murder them.
What is the recipe for the sausage bread please


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Tim and Tom, I have been very lucky in life.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> MsMofet, if any 6 of your dishes were put in front of me I would murder them.
> What is the recipe for the sausage bread please


 Thank you Bolas. I look to see if I have the recipe written up. If not I will work up a recipe for you. (you can use your favorite bread dough or buy some pizza/calzone dough from a pizza place if you don't want to make homemade) Remind me if I forget because it gets crazy around here sometimes, especially when I am having sleepless nights.


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 4, 2011)

Singapore Noodles.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2011)

EatLoveMove said:


> Singapore Noodles.


 That looks YUMMY!! Is it like lo mein?


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 4, 2011)

msmofet said:
			
		

> That looks YUMMY!! Is it like lo mein?



Kind of. It's a bit spicier. It's similar to Hokkein Mee, but with added curry powder. The dish should actually be a lot lighter in colour than this, but I didn't have any soy sauce, so had to use dark soy .


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

General Tso's Shrimp

This is a standard for me. When eating Chinese foods, this is most often one of my choices to make.

I love dishes with lots of sauce or gravy!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2011)

That is a beautiful pic timothy!!
 I also make lots of meals with sauce/gravy.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

msmofet said:


> That is a beautiful pic timothy!!
> I also make lots of meals with sauce/gravy.


 
Gravy, sauce, gravy, sauce, gravy, sauce......

Oh Yeah! Talk Dirty to me! 

I've loved "wet" foods since I was a child. Sadly, my Mom was a terrible cook. She could almost burn water. My sister and I learned to cook and did most of it during our teen years. My sister stays to the bland, traditional foods and I love trying *anything*, as long as it's not dry!

Even just butter on something is ok. I watch someone eat a plain bread and peanut butter sandwich and it literally gags me. Oh my!  I have to have a glass of milk to help them swallow that dry thing!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

pag, a spider roll has deep fried soft shell crab in it. the little, spider like legs stick out the sides, so i guess that's where they get the name.

the thing with sesame seeds is bbq eel. the pink stuff is tuna.

elm, nice pics. you're making me hungry!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> pag, a spider roll has deep fried soft shell crab in it. the little, spider like legs stick out the sides, so i guess that's where they get the name.
> 
> the thing with sesame seeds is bbq eel. the pink stuff is tuna.
> 
> elm, nice pics. you're making me hungry!



Oh, soft shelled crab sounds like it could be interesting. Thanks for identifying the items for me and putting up with my sleep deprived, umm, _colorful_, descriptions of them. We don't get a lot of ocean harvested sea food in this area, it's mostly fresh water stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2011)

Soft shell crab is such fun, you eat the whole thing!  Delish!  I thought the concept was rather strange until I tried it some years ago.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 4, 2011)

made in usa!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice meal, Bill!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 4, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Nice meal, Bill!


 
I've made a meal of beer...

Many times. 

The next day, I woke with an upset head!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I've made a meal of beer...
> 
> Many times.
> 
> The next day, I woke with an upset head!


 
hmmm, sounds like too much appetizer


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Spinach Lasagna YumYum and Eisbein double YumYum!!!!!!

http://cdn.phamfatale.com/album/spinach-lasagna.jpg
http://t2.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/21/87/69/400_F_21876931_2Z7wnKVCIR9xKmyOWdFpFaJ4pBU0Qe4I.jpg


----------



## Timothy (Aug 5, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Spinach Lasagna YumYum and Eisbein double YumYum!!!!!!


 
OMG, those look fantastic!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2011)

pacanis said:


> hmmm, sounds like too much appetizer



rofl, pac.  


darn phone won't let me give karma.


----------



## spork (Aug 5, 2011)

The photo was taken by a friend with her phone cam.  I like fish & chips, that's my plate on the right.  More than the food pic, it's the memories they conjure that I like.  Family and friends drove around New Zealand's south island in two rental vans.  This was a fabulous lunch stop.  I had never heard of blue cod.  The owners of the cafe came out of the kitchen to say hello and point out their boat on the horizon.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 5, 2011)

Sweet and sour pork and jasmine rice 







Mini spinach pies


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't have a lot of photos of food but here are a few.

I've posted this one before in a what's for dinner post. Steak topped with guacamole and a side of home made salsa and (store bought) corn chips.


This is the beginnings of a rather large batch of my favorite vegetable soup.


This is it cooking in the stock pot.


And this is the finished product (please ignore the dirty counter ).


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 5, 2011)

Building pizza with dad! It was so good.

Basil and rosemary. Mmmmm.






I wish I had a better pic of it with the cheese on top, it looked so good but the photos all came out looking kinda washed out.


The finished product!  So much better than take out pizza and more filling that take out pizza too! I just barely managed to finish off two slices.


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful Ms Moffet 

Josie


----------



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Beautiful Ms Moffet
> 
> Josie


 Thank you Josie


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 6, 2011)

PAG  I would devour your pizza in a flash, do you make a 16" version


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 6, 2011)

Cider marinaded smoked chicken wings clic on pic to make them turkey wings


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> OMG, those look fantastic!



I'd sell the shirt of my back for a good Eisbein! 
It must be moist in the middle with crispy crackling and served with mash, sauerkraut and hot german mustard!!!!
Lasagna I'll eat anytime and with any filling too, I've made many versions including one with peri-peri chicken liver.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 6, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> PAG  I would devour your pizza in a flash, do you make a 16" version



Just need a 16" pizza pan.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a craving for pizza, chicken, lasagna ....! YIKES YUMMY!


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 6, 2011)

I now have a serious craving for sushi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This thread is awesome.... except on my wallet.

I don't have very many pictures.  They are in order of description.. (I hope!)

This was the most recent Christmas Dinner that I made (only a small part of it, but I cooked all day!)  It is stuffed tenderloin wrapped in bacon, lemon potatoes, and roasted lemon chicken.  

This is a coconut shrimp risotto with peas

a Christmas Cake

Salted Caramel Mocha (YUMMM)

Lemon Pepper Crusted Beef Tenderloin


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 6, 2011)

Christmas dinner of fried turkey, ham, yeast rolls, dressing, sweet potatoes, mac and cheese, cranberry sauce mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## cara (Aug 6, 2011)

don't have many, I find it quite difficult to makes nice photos of meals.... 

first two are my Curry Powder - before and after...
the third is a roasted boar..


----------



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2011)

My first attempt at saffron mushroom risotto.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 6, 2011)

cara said:


> don't have many, I find it quite difficult to makes nice photos of meals....
> 
> first two are my Curry Powder - before and after...
> the third is a roasted boar..


 
OMG, I can almost smell that curry! Is the recipe you use for it one you can share?

I've never made my own curry powder. I have all the ingredients, (I think), but I also have about 6 different types of bottled curry powder...

I'd love to try yours.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 7, 2011)

Beer Brined  chickens legs and thighs and the addictive chili sauce stuffed pepper.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 7, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> I now have a serious craving for sushi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This thread is awesome.... except on my wallet.
> 
> I don't have very many pictures.  They are in order of description.. (I hope!)
> 
> ...


Sapho in which order would you like me to lolish (typo but its apt)them off


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 7, 2011)

msmofet said:


> My first attempt at saffron mushroom risotto.


Looks fabolisima to me


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 7, 2011)

cara said:


> don't have many, I find it quite difficult to makes nice photos of meals....
> 
> first two are my Curry Powder - before and after...
> the third is a roasted boar..


I never get bored by boar and I love a good ruby, will you be my 5th internet wife, what's up I'm a licensed  cyberspace Moron


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 7, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> Christmas dinner of fried turkey, ham, yeast rolls, dressing, sweet potatoes, mac and cheese, cranberry sauce mashed potatoes and gravy.


Ho Ho Ho power you could fill my stockings with that.
Buckytom I want my stockings back


----------



## cara (Aug 7, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I never get bored by boar and I love a good ruby, will you be my 5th internet wife, what's up I'm a licensed  cyberspace Moron



no problem, but that boar was prepared by DH, I think...
Still have some in the fridge, wanna come along? ;o)


----------



## cara (Aug 7, 2011)

Timothy said:


> OMG, I can almost smell that curry! Is the recipe you use for it one you can share?
> 
> I've never made my own curry powder. I have all the ingredients, (I think), but I also have about 6 different types of bottled curry powder...
> 
> I'd love to try yours.



5 EL Kardamonkapseln/Cardamom
6 EL Koriandersamen/Cilantro
1 EL Gewürznelken/cloves
1 EL Piment/pimento
4 EL Kreuzkümmel/cumin
1 EL Bockshornkleesamen/Fenugreek seeds
2 EL Lemongras
3 EL Pfeffer/pepper
2 EL Muskatblüte/mace
1 EL Chili
1 EL Paprika
3 EL Kurkuma
4 Zimtstangen/cinnamon sticks
7 Sternanis/star-anise
2 Lorbeerblätter/bay leaves
1 Muskatnuss/nutmeg

EL= Table spoon ;o)
best would be to do that in a mortar, but that's rather hard work..


----------



## Timothy (Aug 7, 2011)

cara said:


> <recipe>
> best would be to do that in a mortar, but that's rather hard work..


 
Thank you very much! I'll use my food processor, as I don't even own a mortar, but I'm sure it'll taste the same! 

I'm going to one store today that will have the ingredients I don't already have, I think.

Thanks again!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I never get bored by boar and I love a good ruby, will you be my 5th internet wife, what's up I'm a licensed cyberspace Moron


 Thank you bolas


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 9, 2011)

Panko Prawns, bistro meal.


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 9, 2011)

Pad See Ew


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 9, 2011)

EatLoveMove said:
			
		

> Pad See Ew



Photo.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 9, 2011)

EatLoveMove said:


> Pad See Ew


 
i just spent a wonderful hour on your blog. what lovely food. i emailed several recipes to myself. thanks for the fun.

babe


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 10, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> i just spent a wonderful hour on your blog. what lovely food. i emailed several recipes to myself. thanks for the fun.
> 
> babe



Thanks Babetoo. I'm glad you enjoyed it and I hope you have fun cooking up those recipes! Let me know how you go. I would love to see some pics!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 11, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! Bravo everybody.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 11, 2011)

Wagyu Beef Tenderloin, Fingerling Roasties, Hericot Vert w/ Browned Butter...Shiraz Demi Redux







Miso Chili Glazed Black Cod w/ Lemongrass Scented Basmati and Ginger Sauteed Broccoli Rabe  Red Thai Chili Sauce






Gelato Trio: Tahitian Vanilla, Bitter-Sweet Chocolate, and Seasonal Raspberry. Grown Up Oreo, and Berry Coulis


----------



## msmofet (Aug 11, 2011)

Eggs Benny


----------



## Timothy (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG, what a collection of wonderful looking meals! 

Five Stars all around! 

Now I have to clean the slobber off my monitor!


----------



## kronlyn (Aug 12, 2011)

Avacado crab with lime gel and mango puree cilantro. i like to experiment at home


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 12, 2011)

kronlyn said:
			
		

> Avacado crab with lime gel and mango puree cilantro. i like to experiment at home



So do I but my experimwnts never look that artistic.  Of course, if they did the hubby would probably ask why the sauce was on the plate instead of the food.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/easy-and-elegant-shrimp-florentine-for-two-64669.html


----------



## msmofet (Aug 12, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/easy-and-elegant-shrimp-florentine-for-two-64669.html


Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 12, 2011)

kronlyn said:


> Avacado crab with lime gel and mango puree cilantro. i like to experiment at home


 Very artistic!!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> So do I but my experimwnts never look that artistic.  Of course, if they did the hubby would probably ask why the sauce was on the plate instead of the food.



lol, your hubby is right.

i hate it when i order something that clearly states an ingredient that looks really good in the dish, but then that ingredient ends up being a tiny dot on the plate. unless i put the rest of the food in my mouth at once and then lick the plate, how am i supposed to taste them together?

i don't mind an artistic drizzle here and there, but at least some of that gets on the food. there's only so much scraping you can do with a fork.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you, MsM.


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 12, 2011)

My favorite "comfort" soup. I use it as a base for any kind of chowder. Add poultry, seafood, beef, pasta .. it's all good !


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 12, 2011)

MrsLMB said:
			
		

> My favorite "comfort" soup. I use it as a base for any kind of chowder. Add poultry, seafood, beef, pasta .. it's all good !



That looks like a good soup recipe for sharing. /hint


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2011)

Lemon, Oregano, balsamic marinated lamb kebob w/ Minted Bulgar Salad and Hericot Vert


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh boy, that's gorgeous Tattrat !

Thought I'd bring dinner over here from tonight's dinner dinner thread.  It was too good to not share twice!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 12, 2011)

Broiled marinated lamb loin chops served with buttered jasmine rice, Greek salad.


----------



## kronlyn (Aug 13, 2011)

ok a few more i did. one is carrot goat cheese candied almonds basalmic glaze. other is cured and deep fried pork belly with mango puree apple puree and mango apple slaw. other is sphere of bloody mary liquid pickle and tapanade.


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## danbuter (Aug 13, 2011)

My favorite meal would be this: roast beef, stuffing, mashed potatoes, corn, and a roll. Combined with a Coke.


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 13, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> That looks like a good soup recipe for sharing. /hint


 
Here ya go ! 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/potato-soup-plus-74177.html#post1036429


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 13, 2011)

MsMofet, why don't you show your picture of Confetti Soup?

It looked so good that I adopted it and make some version of it often.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 13, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> MsMofet, why don't you show your picture of Confetti Soup?
> 
> It looked so good that I adopted it and make some version of it often.


Here ya go Z:


*Creamy Turkey (or Chicken) Confetti Soup* *(click here for recipe)*


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks, MsM.  It just looks sooo good!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 15, 2011)

OK, let's see if I get this posted to the right spot now 
Someone wanted to see my bacon weave fatties and I don't remember where I first posted them, so here they are.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2011)

There is something about bacon when it gets that color that automatically triggers the saliva glands and makes me want to fire up the grill.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's tonight's dinner.  Lamb and okra stew.


----------



## chopper (Aug 15, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> OK, let's see if I get this posted to the right spot now
> Someone wanted to see my bacon weave fatties and I don't remember where I first posted them, so here they are.



That looks SO good!  What do you serve along side??


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

I just love looking at all these pics.  Several drool rags at the ready.  Now I am dehydrated.


----------



## chopper (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I just love looking at all these pics.  Several drool rags at the ready.  Now I am dehydrated.



Lol.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> OK, let's see if I get this posted to the right spot now
> Someone wanted to see my bacon weave fatties and I don't remember where I first posted them, so here they are.


A masterpiece of Fattisimo, I made my first ever Fatty 3 weeks ago, I tried to do the lattice thing with the bacon but failed. I must say it was very tasty when hot. I did prefer it cold though.
Ps your pic and recipe was my inspiration.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 16, 2011)

chopper said:


> That looks SO good! What do you serve along side??


 
Usually other BBQ'd food. They make a great sandwich sliced up though.

Bolas, I have found that the more uniform the bacon the better the weave/lattice comes out.


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 16, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Sapho in which order would you like me to lolish (typo but its apt)them off



Lol Bolas  Come for dinner anytime!  I always make enough food to last us a couple of days.

I think you would have alot of nice Mediterranean recipes I would be interested in....


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 16, 2011)

I already posted a farther away pic but a close up a pork tenderloin stuffed with (I think it was...) ricotta, maybe walnuts and feta if I remember...? Maybe.  And wrapped in bacon.  Of course, the bacon is what makes tenderloin edible for me.  I hate pork - except bacon. lol. But when you're feeding a mass of hungry Greek inlaws, well.. I got the tenderloins for $1 each because they had a massive sale.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 16, 2011)

Those loins look magnificent Saphellae!!  Not trying to be a smarty pants, but tenderloins are never more than 3 or 4  inches in diameter..kinda like the fillet mignon of beef.  Anyway, your dinner was gorgeous!!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 16, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> ...pork tenderloin stuffed with (I think it was...) ricotta, maybe walnuts and feta if I remember...? Maybe. And wrapped in bacon. Of course, the bacon is what makes tenderloin edible for me. I hate pork - except bacon. lol. But when you're feeding a mass of hungry Greek inlaws, well.. I got the tenderloins for $1 each because they had a massive sale.


 
OMG Saphellae, those look marvelous! $1 per/tenderloin? That is an awesome price! I'd buy 20 of them at that price!

It looks like you did a perfect job of preparing them!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2011)

Roasted Stuffed Pork Loin (chopped mushrooms & onions sautéed in EVOO till soft, frozen chopped spinach thawed & squeezed dry added to pan, seasoned with sea salt, ground peppercorns & thyme. Butterflied pork loin spread with the spinach mixture, rolled & tied seared in pan then roasted).


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 16, 2011)

> Those loins look magnificent Saphellae!!  Not trying to be a smarty  pants, but tenderloins are never more than 3 or 4  inches in  diameter..kinda like the fillet mignon of beef.  Anyway, your dinner was  gorgeous!!


I never buy just loins - always the tenderloins - They are actually quite small but they are pounded out and stuffed, and rolled, then wrapped in bacon!. Which is why I made 4 ! Lol... Tenderloins are super cheap when they go on sale here.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheese and Potato Blintz


----------



## pacanis (Aug 16, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> I never buy just loins - always the tenderloins - They are actually quite small but they are pounded out and stuffed, and rolled, then wrapped in bacon!. Which is why I made 4 ! Lol... Tenderloins are super cheap when they go on sale here.


 
Tenderloins are more expensive than regular pork loins here.


----------



## lisaluvstocook (Aug 16, 2011)

Bless you guys for the major food porn, your pics have been making me drool for two days solid. They are inspiring me to push my food bounderies. Chinese food is definitely on my agenda, I have a wok I've never used and I am dying to break it in. I love taking pictures of new things I have tried, but I am noticing that they tend to be pretty monotone, I need to find a way to garnish the plate to bring a little color! I'm gonna give posting a few pics a shot, wish me luck! Hopefully I am describing in order....

1. The best cheesecake EVER
2. Beer can chicken with grilled potato wedges with olive oil, herbs, and garlic
3. Braised beef short ribs with roasted garlic mashed potatoes and sauteed green beans
4. Spicy garlic alfredo with blackened chicken and shrimp, and grilled crostini with olive oil and garlic, this was EXTRA yummers....


----------



## pacanis (Aug 16, 2011)

Yowzers!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 16, 2011)

They're beautiful, Lisa!

Love all the food porn here...drool rag, please.


----------



## MatthewANew (Aug 16, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> Christmas dinner of fried turkey, ham, yeast rolls, dressing, sweet potatoes, mac and cheese, cranberry sauce mashed potatoes and gravy.


That looks sooooo delicious!


----------



## MatthewANew (Aug 16, 2011)

Green Salad with Grilled Chicken Breast & Homemade Salad Dressing


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 16, 2011)

MatthewANew said:
			
		

> Green Salad with Grilled Chicken Breast & Homemade Salad Dressing
> 
> <img src="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11815"/>



I keep stabbing my computer with my fork, I still can't get a bite.  Looks great!

Welcome to DC!


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 16, 2011)

danbuter said:


> My favorite meal would be this: roast beef, stuffing, mashed potatoes, corn, and a roll. Combined with a Coke.


That is making me drool.


----------



## MatthewANew (Aug 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I keep stabbing my computer with my fork, I still can't get a bite.  Looks great!
> 
> Welcome to DC!


Awe thank you Dawgluver :^)


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Turkey w/Stuffing Rice, Carrots and Broccoli.

View attachment 11816


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Vegetable Tian

View attachment 11817


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 16, 2011)

PattY1 said:
			
		

> Vegetable Tian
> 
> <img src="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11817"/>



OMG.  Those look fantastic.  Beautifully presented.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 16, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> Vegetable Tian


 
Patty1, that is absolutely beautiful. It's almost too pretty to eat!

 Almost


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 17, 2011)

lisaluvstocook said:
			
		

> Bless you guys for the major food porn, your pics have been making me drool for two days solid. They are inspiring me to push my food bounderies. Chinese food is definitely on my agenda, I have a wok I've never used and I am dying to break it in. I love taking pictures of new things I have tried, but I am noticing that they tend to be pretty monotone, I need to find a way to garnish the plate to bring a little color! I'm gonna give posting a few pics a shot, wish me luck! Hopefully I am describing in order....
> 
> 1. The best cheesecake EVER
> 2. Beer can chicken with grilled potato wedges with olive oil, herbs, and garlic
> ...



Monochrome is a completely legitemate color scheme in the art world. Those pictures are beautiful and if I were still taking art classes I'd paint that cheesecake as my next complementary color assignment (the touch of green in the center).


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 17, 2011)

The hardest thing for me is the time zones and I like to spend time with Mrs BDF in the evening so I very rarely look at the puter. I got up as usual at 05.30 am switched on and went for a stroll. I then have to play catch up, oooooh   aaaaahh ooh ooh aah ooh ahh corr ahh blimey and I'm here hungry.
I don't view this or any other thread here as an ego trip or a competition. I post on occasion on two boards in the UK that are packed with pompous fools who rather than help just slag the newbs off. I get more posts removed for smacking these burks than posting recipes or advice.
Hats off and a hearty cheer for the mods ect but most of all you lot for contributing and making this place a foodie haven typo meant


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Cheese and Potato Blintz



Oh my, gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2011)

I Googled that vegetable tian and found the recipe here if anyone is interested. I know I'll be making it, downsized of course.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2011)

Miscellaneous pics

Atomic Buffalo Turds... wrapped in BACON


Marinated and grilled onion... wrapped in BACON


A BLT sub made with grilled romaine and lots of BACON


Grilled asparagus... wrapped in BACON


Mexican bruschetta and grilled shrimp tossed in Buffalo wing sauce... wrapped in BACON


Steamed mussels... with BACON


Do you see a theme?


----------



## lisaluvstocook (Aug 17, 2011)

Pacanis, do you by any chance like bacon?     All of that looks AWESOME, pretty sure I see some pork in my future.....


----------



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2011)

More random pics of dinners I have had

Grilled wings with blue cheese sauce


Grilled wings with garlic parm sauce


A grilled romaine salad with crostini


Mexican bruschetta with a grilled portobello pizza


Another grilled romaine salad with a sautéed balsamic & veggies dressing


mmmm, tacos...


The Thanksgiving dinner I made myself last year. I didn't make it actually _on_ Thanksgiving, but better late than never. First time cooking turkey (parts).


----------



## Timothy (Aug 17, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I don't view this or any other thread here as an ego trip or a competition. I post on occasion on two boards in the UK that are packed with pompous fools who rather than help just slag the newbs off. I get more posts removed for smacking these burks than posting recipes or advice.
> Hats off and a hearty cheer for the mods ect but most of all you lot for contributing and making this place a foodie haven typo meant


 
I agree wholeheartedly with you, Bolas! The Mods here do an outstanding job of keeping any spam, arguments and bullying off this wonderful site.

I came here from a very short visit to another site as well. It was FULL of bullies, fighting, snide remarks, cut-downs, foul language and arrogance. There were about 4 people there who were nice people and actually stayed on topic.

This place is like HEAVEN! Politeness, courtesy, tact and friendliness are the norm here. Plus, each thread stays on topic, (mostly), until the OP's question or subject is covered very well. Then, like most threads in most forums, they drift into obscurity.

I'm very glad that this thread has taken off so well. The pics of the foods have given me many, many ideas!

Bravo and Kudos to the Mods here! You've done well!


----------



## MatthewANew (Aug 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Miscellaneous pics
> 
> Atomic Buffalo Turds... wrapped in BACON
> View attachment 11818
> ...



All of this looks sooooo yummy! I'm sorry I'm not a fan of the name of the first one tho


----------



## MatthewANew (Aug 17, 2011)

Shortbread Cookie Banana Pudding with a Whipped Cream Topping


----------



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Lisa! Yep, I love bacon!
Thanks Matthew! I guess you could just call them stuffed jalapeños then, lol.


----------



## MatthewANew (Aug 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks Lisa! Yep, I love bacon!
> Thanks Matthew! I guess you could just call them stuffed jalapeños then, lol.



lol sounds good


----------



## MatthewANew (Aug 17, 2011)

Basil, Goat Cheese and Tomato Quiche


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I Googled that vegetable tian and found the recipe here if anyone is interested. I know I'll be making it, downsized of course.



It really is not that big of a dish. I make it and eat the leftovers. I also made some changes to my recipe. I leave out the potatoes, because by the time they cook the other veggies are too well done for my tastes. I don't put the onions on the bottom, I thinly slice and replace the potatoes with them. I use dill instead of Thyme.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 17, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> It really is not that big of a dish. I make it and eat the leftovers. I also made some changes to my recipe. I leave out the potatoes, because by the time they cook the other veggies are too well done for my tastes. I don't put the onions on the bottom, I thinly slice and replace the potatoes with them. I use dill instead of Thyme.


 
I was thinking the same thing about the taters. I think I would use the canned "new" potatoes which are already cooked, and buy them sliced already, that wouldn't change the flavor much.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks Lisa! Yep, I love bacon!
> Thanks Matthew! I guess you could just call them stuffed jalapeños then, lol.



I love bacon, Pac.  I'm glad you named the ABTs.  I always forget what they really are.  Stuffed jalapenos just makes more sense.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 17, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Oh my, gimme gimme gimme!


 Thank you. The most time comsuming part is making the crepes. But TOTALLY worth it.

Pacanis all I can say is OINK and YUMMY! All those pics are wonderful but gimme BACON!! LOL


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the taters. I think I would use the canned "new" potatoes which are already cooked, and buy them sliced already, that wouldn't change the flavor much.



Canned potatoes would work, but you will be adding sodium. Please post and let me know how this turns out.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> It really is not that big of a dish. I make it and eat the leftovers. I also made some changes to my recipe. I leave out the potatoes, *because by the time they cook the other veggies are too well done for my tastes*. I don't put the onions on the bottom, I thinly slice and replace the potatoes with them. I use dill instead of Thyme.


 
Good info. I think I'll slice my potatoes thin compared to the squash. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks MsM.
That reminds me... I need to get more bacon. I hope it goes on sale soon.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 17, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> Canned potatoes would work, but you will be adding sodium. Please post and let me know how this turns out.


 
You're right, I'll back off on the added salt a bit to compensate for the salt in the canned taters.

I'll make a post right here in this thread after trying it.


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 18, 2011)

lisaluvstocook said:
			
		

> Bless you guys for the major food porn, your pics have been making me drool for two days solid. They are inspiring me to push my food bounderies. Chinese food is definitely on my agenda, I have a wok I've never used and I am dying to break it in. I love taking pictures of new things I have tried, but I am noticing that they tend to be pretty monotone, I need to find a way to garnish the plate to bring a little color! I'm gonna give posting a few pics a shot, wish me luck! Hopefully I am describing in order....
> 
> 1. The best cheesecake EVER
> 2. Beer can chicken with grilled potato wedges with olive oil, herbs, and garlic
> ...



L.O.V.I.N.G the cheesecake!!


----------



## MatthewANew (Aug 19, 2011)

Peach Cobbler!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 19, 2011)

I love Crab also anything sweet, clic on pics to make them bigger.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Bolas.


----------



## MatthewANew (Aug 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I love Crab also anything sweet, clic on pics to make them bigger.View attachment 11844
> 
> View attachment 11845
> 
> ...



Everything looks great especially that creme brulee


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 20, 2011)

Thai kickin' Chicken Salad in Micro Hydro-Bibb Cup


----------



## msmofet (Aug 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFL pictures!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2011)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Thai kickin' Chicken Salad in Micro Hydro-Bibb Cup



What?  Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 21, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Thai kickin' Chicken Salad in Micro Hydro-Bibb Cup


Fantastic pics and food, the description reminds me of the first Mrs BDF's bra size.


----------

